# anybody have an ikea mattress???



## alison77 (May 26, 2004)

hi all - please move this if it's not in the right section. i think the post itself might not be, but the reason behind it is







we are co-sleeping with ds and expecting #2 due in february and have decided that it's going to be necessary for us to upgrade to a king sized bed. i've been looking around and am really tempted by ikea b/c of the price, but haven't been able to find many reviews of them. if anybody has one, could you please tell me what you think, which you have, and how long you have had it for? thanks!


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

We have an IKEA mattress, but gosh, I can't remember the name of it. We didn't pay much for it, maybe $99? It's been great, though, it's really comfy. We coslept with our daughter for 3 years on it, and we (me and dh) are still sleeping on it. It shows no sign of sagging or wear of any kind. My dd now has her own bed, which I spend part of the night on, and she also has an IKEA mattress. I think they're a great buy!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

We just upgraded to a King(eastern King is what they call it there) at IKEA for our second child. We love our IKEA bed.YK< it is cheaper, but very comfy and later on, we can always upgrade after the kids are out of it







All our matresses are IKEA now. Beware though, we got a bed frame,which was two peices,that open to storage underneath, nad like dummies we didn't carefully check how high they would be.They turned out to be way high,toohigh for co-sleeping. So for many months I slept with a more careful eye on ds and always with my arm around him, etc etc.Until finally I convinced dh it was too high.So now, our matress is just on the ground and we are planning to build our own frame. We always slept low to the ground before kids anyway. So, beware of the bed frames there. The do have a cool one that sits on the ground and frame the mattress kind of like a picture frame which is what we are going to make.
HTH!


----------



## dreamlette (Mar 20, 2004)

we have had a queen-size ikea mattress for 3 years and it's still in great shape. It's a firm one and I sleep really well on it but my husband says he gets sore in the morning (but he just told me about that yesterday!!) The Ikea website has a good mattress guide that you can get to from this page:

http://www.ikea.com/ms/en_US/rooms_i...e_bedroom.html


----------



## alison77 (May 26, 2004)

thanks so much for your opinions! this really helps. we're still like 3 hours from the nearest ikea, but now i think it's worthwhile to drive down and check their mattresses out. also they had a bedframe that i liked, though like you said Leilalu, we need to be careful about being too high. hopefully they'll have a model out of that, too.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Do you guys have spring mattresses from Ikea? If so, do you turn it regularly to keep it from sagging?

Also, anyone have a foam mattress from Ikea?

We spent about $700 (sales price) for our king mattress and box springs just about three years ago. It is a Spring Air No Turn. Ugh, it is awful. It is really firm and has the most horrible ruts/lumps/sags in it.

I'm so interested in Ikea's mattresses, especially the foam ones. For the price I wouldn't mind having to replace it every four or five years. I'm just wondering if they sag, too?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

We have an IKEA matress, got it 5 years ago. Holding up pretty well, but we will definately want a new one when the kids are out (of course, I'm assuming that will be another 2-3 years).


----------



## achooreno (Jan 6, 2004)

I LOVE Ikea stuff and there is a bunch of it in my house but I just have to put a word in for the best bed I've ever owned by far. We are co-sleeping in a King bed that is latex rubber with an organic wool wrap and organic cotton on the outside. They are more pricey than regular mattresses but they are worth it if you can shell out the intial cash. They have no chemicals in them, which is different than the chemical soup you get with reg. mattresses which means they don't smell. They're insanely comfortable and are known to last between 30 and 40 years not the average 7 years of a reg. mattress. I have a friend in Seattle who has the same mattress as me and she and i both agree that it is some of the best money we've ever spent. It's funny, sometimes our friends will ask us to stay over at their house and we're like sorry but we really have to sleep on our new mattress...hope I didn't hijack this thread too much...


----------



## pranamama (Nov 6, 2002)

The kids have the $50 twin foam mattresses. They don't complain but I thought it was a little too thin when I slept on it. I really enjoy shopping at IKEA and stopping for lunch too


----------



## Little_Ladybug (Aug 10, 2005)

We have an Ikea mattress and looove it! We've had it since about 2001, so I have no idea how much it cost.


----------



## behr (Dec 10, 2001)

Hi, I just saw this thread and it fits just perfectly.
We're moving to Georgia from Europe and have tried hard to find reasonably priced mattresses fro the four of us. But we're ending up with IKEA Sultan mattresses, each gets a twin size, that way we can move them around to see who wants to sleep where and next to whom.
They are foam which is not too clean. Some tests have shown that the mattresses offgas some chemicals, and they are also non-biodegradable, meaning they are not the environmental choice. Yet, we need to consider price, they are so much cheaper, and they contain no metal which we are trying to avoid.
The really thin foam mattresses are really only for playing, they are too thin. The next model up is the one we will get, but everyone has their own preferences.

I guess you can sleep on these a long time if you air them out often. Also, these are European style matresses, meaning you're supposed to put wooden slats underneath. This will allow for airflow and makes the mattress so much more comfortable! We will put the systems on the floor at first, but I'm interested in the bed you're planning to build, Leilalu. Also, I'd love to know where you got your fouton from, achoreeno. We will look into these if we decide to stay in the States. Used to have one but it was only comfy for the first year or so.


----------



## alison77 (May 26, 2004)

achooreno, who makes the wool/cotton/latex mattresses that you're raving about? definitely something we'll have to look into, though financially we may have to go with the ikea . .. .


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

We got 2 mattresses from IKEA. I put the foam on top and a spring mattress on the bottom. We bought legs to attach to the wood frame mattress but have left them off with mattresses on the floor. We just got ours last Dec. We love them. We got the 2 mattresses, 2 sets of sheets, 4 pillows, down comforter and cover for about $1100, which is still cheaper than most traditional king mattresses.


----------



## achooreno (Jan 6, 2004)

I got my mattress online from--Nirvana Safe Haven--you can put this into google and it will come up. The lady whose company it is used to just have an informational website about toxins but people started asking her where to get these healthy products for the home so she started a business. Her name is Dahlia and she's very nice and helpful. My husband and I have gone through three beds already in our marriage. The last one being an airbed which was similar to the Select Comfort but was made by Simmons and was cheaper. I was really excited to get it and thought from my research that unlike an innerspring mattress it would hold up for awhile but it turned out to be a real lemon and only lasted 7 years, 2 of which it leaked constantly. Now I have the bed of my dreams. This is the only bed I've ever had that felt really solid underneath me...when we threw our airmattress out it still stunk, this new one had a slight odor when we got it and now you can't smell a thing. Oh, we got the RoyalPedic 7-zone King but we didn't get the more expensive color-grown cotton one. Dahlia has a regular organic cotton one that is specially made for her store that is cheaper. All in all more of a cash outlay but I've talked to lots of latex owners and these mattresses last forever! Oh yeah, there is an informational sheet on the website about links between bedding materials and SIDS, very interesting! Sorry for rambling all, good luck in your bed search alison77


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

Ikea has some really cool stuff for cosleeping. bedframes low to the ground. and family bed pillows- as in you can get pillows with your bed, different sizes so you don't have to share a pillow with your toddler.

i was thinking about trying it, b/c my son is always trying to sleep on my pillow.


----------

